# Letter of intent?



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I need to write a letter of intent to be considered for the reserve/intermittent academy. What should this include? I have never had to write one before.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

why you want the academy basically.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Grizzly,​
Just something to help you a little. take what you want or nothing. I have used this format for covers.intent letters. Like i said it gives you an idea. Hope it helps and best of luck.​
Month Date, Year​
FULL NAME
Address
Town, state zip
Phone
Email if you want


Person letter is addressed to (usually chief of poice)​
Town of whatever polcie dept


address
town, state zip​
phone​​

To whom it may concern (or Chief whoever):​
I am very interested in employment with ????? Police Department, and I have enclosed my resume for your review and consideration for Reserve Police Officer whatever title.​


If you currently work for the town , then put here that you currently work here and enjoy and soem of your accomplhisments. Mention any training you have that woudl benifit such position you are seeking.
what you would like to do with such position (dont say it is a stepping stoen for you to move to bigger and better) but mention that you liek the town and woudl liek to further you experiance and training to andvance yourself within the department​

I hope in reviewing my resume, you will feel confident that my skills and background will provide a meaningful contribution to your department. Thank you for your time and consideration. I look forward to hearing from you and hope to be able to meet in a personal interview to fully explore my qualifications.​


Respectfully Submitted,​
SIGNATURE HERE​
Full Name​
​


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

FghtNIrsh17 said:


> Hey Grizzly,​
> Just something to help you a little. take what you want or nothing. I have used this format for covers.intent letters. Like i said it gives you an idea. Hope it helps and best of luck.​
> Month Date, Year​
> FULL NAME
> ...


WOW... 8O


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Jesus Christ Irish Spellcheck!?


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Jesus why dont you just shoot me. I typed it real quick and didnt bother to use spell check. Never said I was an english major. Guess the Grammar Police have arrived.


----------

